# Foundation for pale olive skin (nc 15-ish)



## hyperfluff (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new here...I would love a recommendation for a foundation that will cater to my greenish undertone (I'm of Middle Eastern/Mediterranean descent), I'm quite pale (cream colored with a green tinge), around NC15 in terms of lightness. Is it possible to add green coloring to my foundation? I know there are foundations for olive skin out there but the ones that get mentioned are meant more for medium or darker olive skintones.


----------



## deedrr (Jul 17, 2017)

I would like to know the answer to this too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2017)

Make Up For Ever Ultra HD in 117/Y225 is light(ish) and leans olive. Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation in 213 has olive undertones. I think Make Up Store's Sculpt Excellence foundations lean olive as well?

Sculpt Excellence   - Make Up Store Australia

There's also EX1's foundation, which is made for various depths of olive skintones.

EX1 Cosmetics | Invisiwear Liquid Foundation

You could buy a pale foundation and add _blue_, not green (blue would cancel out any peachy or pink undertones), but you could also buy an olive foundation that may be a smidge dark for you and add white.

This may be useful as well (also read the comments).

Olive Foundations & Swatches Blog, Swatches - Shameless Fripperies


----------



## QuiteContrary (Jul 18, 2017)

*face atelier*



hyperfluff said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here...I would love a recommendation for a foundation that will cater to my greenish undertone (I'm of Middle Eastern/Mediterranean descent), I'm quite pale (cream colored with a green tinge), around NC15 in terms of lightness. Is it possible to add green coloring to my foundation? I know there are foundations for olive skin out there but the ones that get mentioned are meant more for medium or darker olive skintones.



I have a very yellow based fair skin, basically the same problem, so I buy the right...tone? of foundation (I use Kat Von Dee), then lighten it with Face Atelier, I think it's called zero.  Or zero plus...  It's pure white and has been a FABULOUS solution to a problem I'd had forever.  It's also nice because I can just adjust the amount of white when I get a little darker in the summer.  It is expensive, but very pigmented- a bottle lasts a couple of years.  There are sites that sell samples of it as well, for a few dollars, if you want to try it first.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 18, 2017)

QuiteContrary said:


> I have a very yellow based fair skin, basically the same problem, so I buy the right...tone? of foundation (I use Kat Von Dee), then lighten it with Face Atelier, I think it's called zero.  Or zero plus...  It's pure white and has been a FABULOUS solution to a problem I'd had forever.  It's also nice because I can just adjust the amount of white when I get a little darker in the summer.  It is expensive, but very pigmented- a bottle lasts a couple of years.  There are sites that sell samples of it as well, for a few dollars, if you want to try it first.



Zero Minus is the white one.

Several brands have white foundations or mixers these days. (MAC, MUFE, NYX, Illamasqua, Yaby, The Body Shop.)


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 19, 2017)

I have very fair neutral skin in winter but in summer I get a very pale olive green undertone , I use EX-1 foundations a mix of shades 1.0 and 3.5 and then add the Nyx professional foundation mixer in the shade Olive just tiny tiny dot of it , it comes up perfect for me


----------



## hyperfluff (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you for all the suggestions...I have written alot of it down...I am currently using Bourjois Healthy Mix in 51, and it is a good match. I also use their 123 Perfect CC cream in the lightest shade and it works well (for now), when I get a little tanned I am inbetween shades. The problem comes when I try to seek out high end foundations. The one I'm currently using is Estee Lauder Double Wear in 1W1 Bone, which is an okay match just a wee bit too yellow, and I don't really like the super full coverage. I will definitely be trying Make Up Forever in 117. I will be checking out the mixers too! 
I am on the lookout for bronzers as well, so I'll start a new topic for that! Thanks again ladies <3


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 22, 2017)

hyperfluff said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions...I have written alot of it down...I am currently using Bourjois Healthy Mix in 51, and it is a good match. I also use their 123 Perfect CC cream in the lightest shade and it works well (for now), when I get a little tanned I am inbetween shades. The problem comes when I try to seek out high end foundations. The one I'm currently using is Estee Lauder Double Wear in 1W1 Bone, which is an okay match just a wee bit too yellow, and I don't really like the super full coverage. I will definitely be trying Make Up Forever in 117. I will be checking out the mixers too!
> I am on the lookout for bronzers as well, so I'll start a new topic for that! Thanks again ladies <3



I wear Estee Laude Double wear in Ecru , I got the new Double wear Nude water fresh today and matched to Desert Beige ( I have a bit of summer colour ),  also wear the Double wear Light in shade 2 .  I really like the Charlotte Tilbury Magic foundation , I wear shade 3 Fair . HTH


----------

